# Another dreamer 😁



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Not local but good for a laugh. 





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

But it's "very shiny". That's got to be worth a couple thousand on it's own.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't realize Fender was making guitars in China, in the 60's.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Those 60’s strats are well known for their thick shiny coats.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

and photo flame veneer.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Did anyone message him?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I did.


TimH said:


> Did anyone message him?


Much to my disappointment, he’s not willing to ship to Canada due to the USPS disputes.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> I did.
> 
> Much to my disappointment, he’s not willing to ship to Canada due to the USPS disputes.


I was more hoping someone picked a fight with him for our entertainment. That’s a solid start though


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm assuming someone has mistaken "Classic Vibe 60s" for "actual Fender from the 60s." And the person telling them it was a 60s was also wrong.


----------

